# Westerns



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Who likes Westerns?

My favorite:-

The Wild Bunch

Ride the High Country

The Fastest Gun Alive

Shane

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly

High Noon

The Magnificent Seven

The Alamo

The Searchers

What's yours, including best TV?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

One stands out for me.

THE BOOD, THE BAD, AND THE UGLY.

A bit of an epic, but Lee-Van Cleef really shone in that film. In my opinion he never got the recognition he deserved.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Agree.

I thought Eli Wallach was also superb as Touco.

the banter he had with Clint, and the alternating one up on each other was great.

I also thought Henry Fonda was surprisingly good as a baddie in Once Upon a Time in the West.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Once upon a time in the west...Now there was a real epic.

Remember a western series called "The Virginian" There was an actor in that called Doug McClure who pops up in some awful TV shows today. Sometimes as an almost non speaking extra. Now there was someone I thought was a great western actor.

I always wondered why, as Clint Eastwood gained fame and recognition not only as an actor but also as a director, that he never gave his old mate Lee-Van Cleef a break. It annoys me because him and Clint complimented each other well in the old spaghetti westerns and I believe old Clint ows a lot to him. Can you imagine how great Van Cleef would have been in the role Gene Hackman had in Clints last western.

Damn I can't remember the title of it now.

Actually thinking on it...Is Van Cleef still alive.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Unforgiven.

Gene Hackman is one of my favorite actors.

Doug MacClure died about 2 years ago, and sadly, Lee Van Cleef died some years ago of a heart attack, as you probably know.

Trampas was a great character in the Virginian.

I thought Richard Widmark and Glenn Ford did some great westerns.

Jack Palance was superb as the baddie in Shane.

I was a great fan of Lee Marvin, and I really enjoyed the Professionals which also starred Burt Lancaster. Burt was great in Lawman, and Valdez is Coming.

They just can't make Westerns like they used to, mainly because those late great actors are an almost impossible act to follow.

The ultimate Western I've ever seen for action has to be The Wild Bunch.

The shoot out at the end makes the hairs stand out on the back of your neck.

Robert Mitchum watched it, and remarked it was the best tough guy role he ever saw, i.e. Willaim Holden's portrayal of Pike Bishop. Absolutely fantastic film. Not a film for women!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I like most of them, but more if they have Van Cleef or Eastwood. Yeeeeeeeeee, Haaaaaaaaaaaaa........!! Ride 'em Cowboy.

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

When I was young there was nothing but western programes.

I Remember:

Range Rider

Wagon train

The Rifleman

The Deputy

Lone Ranger

Bonanza

Wyatt Earp

Hawkeye

Amongst others.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------

